# Chris' 330ci



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Here it is...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Lookin' sharp Chris! :thumb: :thumb:

Keeping those M68s clean I see


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Ack! You're making me want black Chris! 

Looks fantastic.

Nice backdrop, too. :thumb:

--SONET


----------

